# Dolium One Way PET kegs?



## Bribie G (29/3/14)

When I visited the forum without logging in I got some ads of course, including this mob in Belgium. 

I wonder if they will ever be available in Australia? I'd guess they would only be of interest to craft breweries but it could be a nice little earner passing them on to home brewers if the kegs can be hacked and the connections are available over here.

Maybe Ross has heard something on the grapevine?


----------



## S.E (29/3/14)

Plastic 50L one way kegs are already available here. Those are only 20L and 30L so wouldn’t be much interest to craft breweries here.


----------



## hotmelt (29/3/14)

They're already pulling these apart in the UK. When they can get them for a fiver Why not?

http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=62902
I like the green ones

http://www.polykeg.it/


----------



## filbrew (29/3/14)

I think this is the wrong direction from an environmental stand point. Good to see people reusing them.


----------



## TheWiggman (2/4/14)

I agree Filbrew. How can manufacturing, transporting, and disposing or recycling be more environmentally friendly than manufacturing and transporting? You will still have to transport the waste to the recyling plant or tip, so the argument that there is less handling and therefore more environmentally friendly is moot.
Recycling uses a lot of energy and the ones that don't get recycled will end up as landfill. At least with the stainless kegs they end up in the hands of home brewers or the like and rarely make it back to the earth.

I'd imagine the plastic ones would be a cheaper and viable alternative for the home brewer. It's good you can see how much is in them too.


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/4/14)

I think on holistic scale, the power and resources used in making SS, then transporting to and from the brewery each use, then cleaning each use, the pet probably wins, an SS keg weighs 11kg odd a pet less than half that (both when empty).


----------



## catcher (2/4/14)

Any suppliers in Oz that people are aware of? Links?


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/4/14)

catcher said:


> Any suppliers in Oz that people are aware of? Links?


This is what I don't get, they're advertised on this forum, and I've clicked the link, but there is no info regarding availability down under. I mean these look reasonably solid, so I would expect you could possibly get 30+ uses out of one of them, if they were being produced locally on mass I'm guessing a cost of $20 each to the end user. (obviously bulk users would probably do better than halving that cost) Now speaking for myself that would mean 3-4 years of use at very minimal outlay is outstanding value.

I wonder what a PET blow mold bussiness would be worth to set up?


----------



## catcher (14/4/14)




----------



## catcher (14/4/14)




----------



## Bribie G (14/4/14)

We live in hope 

"our kegs are not suitable for home use"

ve haf vays


----------



## hoppinmad (16/3/15)

Came across two of these kegs this morning in the park after a big festival yesterday. Probably about ten litres of cider still left in each one. Anyone worked out a way to dispense from these kegs and perhaps even re-use?


----------



## elcarter (16/3/15)

A mate of mine has two cider plastic kegs in his shed. Half full of cider.

Offered them to me but I'm not a fan of cider or had any idea how to get it out.


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/3/15)

I believe they take a 'D', sanke type coupler, to reuse you have to remove the oneway valves in the coupler invert and pump through cleaner/sanitiser. problem being you couldn't do this at any reasonable temp. There are plenty of home made keg washers documented on HBT, thing is the guys that build these do so because all they use is sanke kegs and usually in larger than 'normal' home brew volumes. Also your using a higher rated pump than would usually be reqired in a HB situation. If you had 20 or more it might be worth the effort.

my 35c


MB


----------



## Yob (16/3/15)

Saw a few of these kegs up at Kyneton at beerfest, I think I remember chris saying they were being used for cider.. Was very tempted to get one to tool about with bit decided I couldn't be arsed in the end.. Would make a great hoppers


----------



## hoppinmad (16/3/15)

Yeah the guys at work are just wanting me to drill a hole in the bottom to let them get to the free grog but the fact they are 30 litre pressure holding kegs makes me hesitant to start destroying them! After a bit of further research, the ones I found suit an a-type coupler so i could just buy one of those for $30 off ebay and Id be set. Problem is working out how to remove the valve and spear to assist with cleaning if i want to re-use them. Easy on a ss sanke keg... remove the circlip twist and the spear pops out. Seems a bit more complex on these. I have two so might have to dissect one of them to work it out. At worst I have a new hopper for my grain mill


----------



## HBHB (16/3/15)

The way I see it is one small "oops" moment with high pressure and someone's going to lose an eye or worse. Most of the reported keg incidents with serious injury are from "disposable" kegs I believe. Not saying these particular ones are involved, but worth looking into before using them outside of their intended use.


----------



## mojonojo (16/3/15)

You know you can get commercial beer couplers with pressure relief valves built in?

first on one google - http://www.amazon.com/Profile-System-Coupler-Pressure-Relief/dp/B000MPNJQ0


----------



## t.bakker (9/3/20)

The used plastic kegs are being compacted so you are able to freight 8000 kegs per pallet to the recycler.


----------

